# We create a problem and then look for the solution



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Well thought out.... indeed...


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

While this sounds great on the surface, once you think about it you begin to see the flaws. Imagine, for instance, moving hives like this across country. Imagine the damages and chaos. Think about hundreds of thousand hives in almonds and imagine if they were this aggressive. Imagine trying to keep these aggressive bees in the backyard as so many hobbyists do.

So, while this may be a solution to bee problems, it would also be a source of bee problems. They'd just be different problems.

JMO

Rusty


----------



## wskanaan (Sep 14, 2004)

Well... here's the thing.

I have dealt with these bees for a long time. I have also had them close to homes. The bees are aggressive only when you work with them. By nature, when left alone, they do not do anything. Keep away from them and they will keep away from you. If I were to stand on the side of the hive or behind it they would not do anything. If I stand in front of it and block their path... I would get in trouble. 

As for moving bees... it is risky anyway. I do not know about the almond areas and the processes involved in moving them there and back. However, I do know that the native bees I have do not suffer from the sicknesses I see people complaining about. They avoid people when in flight and do not initiate an attack if not provoked.

Anyway... I am just stating what I am experiencing here.... and am offering something for people to think about. 

Finally... as I already said above... it is a necessity if we are to help the bees survive... helping ourselves in the process.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

Rusty, sometimes I wonder if migratory beekeeping has good longterm prospects anyway. The migratory guys have to deal with a lot of colony stresses that non-migratory beekeepers can avoid.


----------

